# Bumper



## Krickette (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm sad to hear that my bunny has been laid to rest, the two weeks I knew him were wonderful. I'm so sorry bun, I wish I could have done more for you.


----------



## cheryl (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm sosorry Krickette...but in that two weeks he was with you...he knew love...he had you to love him.

Thinking of you

:hug:

He can now binky free

Rest in peace sweet baby

~Cheryl


----------



## cmh9023 (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about little Bumper. I've been following his story on the other threads. Don't beat yourself up over this. As others have said, could you imagine what could have happened to him if he stayed with the guy on the corner? He had two weeks of love andliving like a king!  Having a bunny that was too young to be away from its motherand has a spinal injury would be a big challenge even for an experienced bunny owner. You did everything you could. 

I got my first THREE rabbits on impulse! And not even all at the same time. How's that for irresponsible! I lookback now and know that I'm lucky they lived as long and as healthy they did. In retrospect, I had no clue. I applaud you for thinking to find something likeRO, asking questions, learningand sharing little Bumper with us. 

You handled all of this really well, I think anyway. He (she) had two wonderful weeks of love. Probably something his siblings didn't have. Take care and, again, I'm really sorry for your loss. Hopefully he can get rehabbed but, if not, it's not your fault at all.


Edit: Sorry I said that about rehab, I wasn't thinking.


----------



## FallingStar (Aug 7, 2008)

Krickette-

When I saw Bumper in the Rainbow Bridge section my heart sank. Because I read when you first got him and then when he fell ill. I'm so sorry. 

I remember reading your post about when you just got him. You were so happy that you got him and he was so adorable. I'm so sorry that his little life was cut short.:cry4:

CHM is right, he probably had the best 2 weeks living with you. He'll be free to binky at the bridge.

Binky Free Baby Bumper. :rainbow:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry it was such a short time you had with Bumper.

Such a cute name for such an adorable little bunny... I'm glad he had a happy 2 weeks with you though... 

Binky free little guy, we will miss you, and all that you never got the chance to be.

ink iris::rainbow:ink iris:

Thinking of you, Krickette....

Jen xx


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 7, 2008)

Binky free little guy .............:angelandbunny:YOUR MOM LOVED YOU :heartbeat:


----------



## BSAR (Aug 7, 2008)

I can't believe he is gone. I am so sorry. He was such a sweet little guy. How old was he anyway? 

Binky free sweet baby Bumper:inlove::rip:


----------



## JimD (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry 

... he knew bunches of your love in his very short life....

.... he'll be waiting to see you at The Bridge :rainbow:

...binky free little Bumper

ray:


----------



## seniorcats (Aug 8, 2008)

I am sorry for your loss. Even experienced rabbit people lose extremely young bunnies for various reasons. Keep in mind you gave him a home with love for his short time here.


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 8, 2008)

You can tell he knew he was loved during the time he was here...

Binky free baby...binky free.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Aug 8, 2008)

Rest in peace, sweet darling. Krickette, my heart dropped when I saw little Bumper had passed. He was such a wonderful little baby. You were a great mommy to him, thanks to you he had a life full of love. I'm so sorry you lost him, I know it isn't easy. I was very fond of him because of his similarities to my Tallulah, and now they're together in heaven. I'm sure she's taking good care of him and showing him the ropes.


----------



## Jenk (Aug 8, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss, Krickette. Little Bumper just didn't seem to be long for this world, but he had a good life with you--no matter how brief. :hug:

Assomeone else mentioned, many "first" bunnies were an impulse purchase--such as mine.In fact, my girls were only four weeks old when I got them; I didn't realize until _after _the fact that they were much too young to have beentaken from their momma. :X But even in the face of such a wrong, we do our very best to make it as right as possible. Sometimes that means giving a sweet bun a loving home for a short while.

Never doubt that Bumper knew of your love for him. ink iris:

Jenk


----------



## LadyBug (Aug 8, 2008)

OMG:sad:! i didn't even know he was sick! i'm so sorry for your loss.................................:cry4:


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 8, 2008)

Oh, I am so sorry to hear this. 

Krickette, you gave Bumper two wonderful weeks - you could see how happy he was in the photos and videos. His little life could have been so different if you hadn't brought him home.

Thinking of you

Jan


----------



## polly (Aug 8, 2008)

I am sorry Krickette he was a gorgeous little bun. Just bear in mind at least he got to know love in his short time with you.

:rainbow:


----------



## Becca (Aug 8, 2008)

What.... No....It's too soon....:tears2::bigtears:


----------



## BEAUKEZRA (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm so sorry:sad:


----------



## RexyRex (Aug 8, 2008)

I posted on your infirmary thread, but wanted to post here too....

I'm so sorry that Bumper didn't make it. I followed your thread from day one and cried for you and him last night when I read that he had died. Know that he's happy now and pain free and also know that you made such a difference in his short life. He had a home and a human that truly loved him. 

RIP sweet boy :cry2


----------



## kirst3buns (Aug 10, 2008)

Krickette, I'm so sorry for your loss.I'm glad for Bumper that he found at least a bit of comfort and love in his short life. :rainbow:Binky free Bumper.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Aug 20, 2008)

Awww Rest in peace Bumper, 
Binky free babe. 


Krickette its not your fault you did all you can =] 
I bet buper had the best time of hid life with you!.


xoxo


----------

